# search problem



## pbhawkin (Sep 4, 2008)

Using the search function for 1/144 with or without quotes (" ") does not seem to bring limit the search just to that scale but rather also includes topics that even have 144 in them. it seems to ignore the '/'.
Is that right or am I doing something wrong?
BAsically I was after looking for posts or threads that pertain to 1/144 scale.

regards
Peter


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 4, 2008)

I believe the search feature doesn't recognize some special characters.


----------

